# Two Browning FOR SALE. NEED TO SALE THEM!!!!!



## Milla Tha Killa (Dec 11, 2006)

Browing Gold 3 1/2 stocker. great Shape $650.00 or best offer

Browning BPS pump 3 1/2 stocker. Great Shape $400.00 or best offer

these guns are in great shape. NEED TO SELL!!!!!!!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I think you are supposed to put adds like these in the classifieds.

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=58


----------

